# Timing Belt



## b5.5_30V (Feb 25, 2010)

I recently ordered all the stuff i need from ECS to change my timing belt, but i was wondering if anyone has seen a DIY on how to go about doing with like taking the front end off.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

Too bad yhou ordered parts from ECS!...Blauparts will rent tool kit to do this job right and fast....but only to follks who order parts from them!..They also include instructions!...Look at Passat World site..more DIY stuff there...:thumbup:


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Check out this thread.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't think it's possible to do this job without taking the front end off......


----------



## dyn0mite (Jul 13, 2010)

you dont need to take the front end off, but if you remove the 4 bolts holding the front carrier off and just pull it back 10" or so tons and tons of room to do it, the ecs kit does work pretty good (i live in canada, cant get the blauparts rental kit  ) the schwaben tool does a great job, go slow and take your time and everything works out just fine


----------



## gregthebuc (Sep 26, 2009)

You could probably purchase two bolts to use in place of the special tools to pull the carrier back but i would not attempt it without having the cam lock tool and crank lock pin. These ensure everything is lined up. Otherwise, like the previous post, take your time, change the water pump as well, and remember to bleed the coolant system. If not, it will retain air and run hot.

Good luck


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

I did mine last year. I bought the belt from a dealer and that was pretty much the only thing I replaced. I did not use any special tools as suggested by Blauparts. It can be done without those special tools. I have the Bentley manual. It is very helpful but not detailed enough. I was prepared to replace the water pump, tensioner, rollers, etc. But They looked and felt just too good to replace. I ended up replacing only the belt. I have had 20k miles on it since then. No problems. I know, if any of them goes bad I will have to almost repeat the work again. But I was short of money so I took the plunge and saved a lot of money. It took me about two days (a few hours a day though) to take things apart. Then it took me one Saturday to reassemble everything back together.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Mtjade2010 said:


> I did mine last year. I bought the belt from a dealer and that was pretty much the only thing I replaced. I did not use any special tools as suggested by Blauparts. It can be done without those special tools. I have the Bentley manual. It is very helpful but not detailed enough. I was prepared to replace the water pump, tensioner, rollers, etc. But They looked and felt just too good to replace. I ended up replacing only the belt. I have had 20k miles on it since then. No problems. I know, if any of them goes bad I will have to almost repeat the work again. But I was short of money so I took the plunge and saved a lot of money. It took me about two days (a few hours a day though) to take things apart. Then it took me one Saturday to reassemble everything back together.


It is not the belt that generally fails, but the rollers, tensioner and waterpump. If someone is going through the trouble to put the car in service position, do the service the whole way, in my opinion.


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

tryin2vw said:


> It is not the belt that generally fails, but the rollers, tensioner and waterpump. If someone is going through the trouble to put the car in service position, do the service the whole way, in my opinion.


Well, that's what everyone was telling me. But upon inspecting the tensioner and rollers I found them as smooth as new. I know. I was taking a risk of having to do it again. But I found it fairly easy to do so I was willing to take the risk. When these parts fail they should make noise first. So far they have been quiet. 

When I took my Passat in to a dealer at about 70,000 miles they suggested that I replece the TB as soon as possible. Well, I had a 10 years 100,000 miles drive train warranty on it. So I wasn't in a hurry to do it. I asked them what the factory recommendation is. They tried to tell me 60k miles first. They saw that I had serious doubt about it then they checked their computer and told me it is 70k miles. Well, I did my homework already on this. That's not the number on my owner's manual. So I argued with them. They checked the computer again and eventually told the truth. They said 105,000 miles is the factory recommendation. 

Yes, that's right. The factory recommendation for a TB job is at 105,000 miles. That's exactly the number on my owner's manual. I eventually did it last year at about 100,000 miles. I wasn't taking a risk. I had a 100,000 mile drive train warranty. When I finally replaced the timing belt I found that the belt was actually still in very nice looking shape. There was no sign of anything suggestion it would fail soon. I believe I did the right thing to replace it right before it reaches 100,000 miles. 

But, I am in California. Things are quite different in California. The weather here makes things really different. When I worked on the TB I found no rust anywhere for everything I disassembleed or removed. No frozen nuts or bolts or anything. I believe that is why my tensioner and rollers are still in excellent shape. This was probably why the TB was still in good shape at 100,000 miles. I don't recommend the TB job at 100,000 miles if you are not in California. I lived in Ohio for many years before. I would have done the TB job at 70,000 miles if I were still in Ohio. 

I have had the popular oil leak, as well as coolant leak problems though. I had to replace the right side cam tensioner gasket to fix the oil leak. And I found a hole on one of the coolant hoses connected to the throttle body. Both repairs cost almost nothing for the parts but a ton of my own labor to replace.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

use the search button

the moderators on here wont put a sticky on this forum for my picture DIY on this job i posted on here


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Please update your signature with information such as year, engine and model of your car in the user CP above. It helps so we know what vehicle and where you are located.



Mtjade2010 said:


> When I took my Passat in to a dealer at about 70,000 miles they suggested that I replece the TB as soon as possible. Well, I had a 10 years 100,000 miles drive train warranty on it. So I wasn't in a hurry to do it. I asked them what the factory recommendation is. They tried to tell me 60k miles first. They saw that I had serious doubt about it then they checked their computer and told me it is 70k miles. Well, I did my homework already on this. That's not the number on my owner's manual. So I argued with them. They checked the computer again and eventually told the truth. They said 105,000 miles is the factory recommendation.
> 
> Yes, that's right. The factory recommendation for a TB job is at 105,000 miles. That's exactly the number on my owner's manual. I eventually did it last year at about 100,000 miles. I wasn't taking a risk. I had a 100,000 mile drive train warranty. When I finally replaced the timing belt I found that the belt was actually still in very nice looking shape. There was no sign of anything suggestion it would fail soon. I believe I did the right thing to replace it right before it reaches 100,000 miles.


If you take a look at the top of your radiator, you will find a sticker that indicates:










That means the factory recommendation is to change the belt at 75K miles. If the dealer performs an inspection at 40k and 80k per the guide in the manual and recommends changing the timing belt, it will need to be changed or the 100k mile warranty will not be honored should the timing belt fail. There are several older threads bemoaning the fact that VW denied their claim because the 40 or 80k inspections either were not done, or the suggestion for a new timing belt was ignored due to belief in the 105k owners manual.

You may now get over the 105K mark with the new belt, but what happens when the idler roller or tensioner fails shortly there after. Is it worth the $4000 to rebuild the engine when the valves bend?

California or not, it is best practice to do the job right the first time.


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

When I took my Passat in at 70k miles the dealer did not look at my car first but looked at their computer and recommended timing belt change. After I seriously questioned with doubt they agreed that the factory recommendation is 105k miles. I can't look at my car now. It is out of town driven by a family member now. I wonder why the owner's manual says 105k miles. They can't deny warranty because I did not have a dealer to check the timing belt at 40k and 80k.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

if the dealer checks the belt and says its ok and then it fails, they will cover it (on 1.8t audi engines). IF you are the first owner its covered up to 5yr 60k miles. I am unaware of vw coverage on timing belt failures on 2.8l engines.


----------



## Mtjade2010 (Dec 2, 2010)

One thing I learned is never trust what dealer says. When I bought my 2001 Passat it came with a 10 years 100,000 miles power train warranty. My CV joint boots were torn at 70k. I went to see the dealer. They first tried to tell me that VW never offered a 100,000 mile power train warranty. I had to make a 2nd trip and brought my paper with me to show them that it was on the paper. 

Then they tried to tell me that the power train warranty does not cover the axles (the CV joints are on them). I had to find the fine print on the owner's manual that specifically spells out the exact words that says the power train warranty includes the axles. Well, then they said if the CV boots are torn then the CV joints are not covered. They quoted something like $500 per axle and the axles were refurbished by factory. That's just parts only. The total bill to replace both axles would be something like $1500. 

Believe it or not, the only problem was the torn CV boots. I even called VWOA and I was never able to get an answer if the 100,000 mile power train warranty covers the boots or not. I realized that the only way to find an answer was probably to have a lawyer talking to them.

I eventually bought a pair of new boots for something like $50 and replaced them myself. At that point I made a conclusion that I will never buy another VW again. My family have had a total of 5 VWs. My Passat is the last one. There will never another VW again.

I have had tons of problems with y 2001 Passat, including light bulbs. Pretty much all of the light bulbs had been replaced. I think VW used the poorest and cheapest quality light bulbs on the car. I never had to replace so many light bulbs on any of my earlier VWs. 

Funny thing is when I took my Passat to an independent shop which had a lot of Mercedes and Beamers serviced there. I asked for a quote for the timing belt job. The shop owner declined to do the job for me. He suggested to me to get rid of the Passat as soon as I can. He was trying to tell me don't wait until too late. The shop had an excellent reputation among friends. He refused to work on all Passats. I found out why eventually. Passats have too many problems and each owner had a tendency to bring the car back once it had some work done there for the problems they were not responsible. Eventually they refused to work on them. 

I will continue to use my 2001 Passat V6 30V until it totally craps out. It is the worst car I ever had. And the worst is actually the VW service. Don't get near it if you can. Any time you get too close they will take you to a cleaner, guaranteed. 

Sorry for bad mouthing VW and Passats. I am very disappointed with VW. Really, I'll never consider another VW new or used ever again.


----------



## b5.5_30V (Feb 25, 2010)

i got the timing belt done a couple weekends ago, didnt run into any problems, maybe took all of 4 hours and fairly simple


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I actually have a customers car outside my house right now for a t-belt job tomorrow (04 passat 2.8). unfortunately he has had no heat for over a year and his heater core is most likely plugged in which case will cost another $1000 to fix since it has a book time of 8.5hrs before the ac recharge. 

I do have to say my 02 glx wagon is probably the best car I have ever owned my entire life (8 cars). It handles very well, gets decent mpg's, carrys an ass load of stuff in the back, and I dont have to worry about dieing in a car accident because the car weight 3200lbs and has 4 airbags


----------



## kobe82 (Dec 27, 2003)

*CLR flush the heater core...*

CLR the heater core.... it works... wow it works

Heater core only..

Chris


----------

